# First Interclub



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey folks, I am going to have my first interclub fight in March. I am asking what training other people did in order to ready apart from training in the gym and running regulary???

Thinking maybe do some tabata sprints or would jogging be better ???

Of course i will cut out the booze and junk foods for a fews weeks.

If any one has extra advice on how to prepare it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey mate, i didnt do much other than train in classes for my first interclub, and boy did my cardio pay for it.

After i started the running, esp if your not on a training day, but if you have training, try n do it early in the morning or the day, get your fluids back in and food in to help for the evening lesson. Sprints would help if you can help not completely taxing yourself.

In the classes have sparring sessions to cater for the match up ie 2min rounds, and each round against a fresh sparring partner.

Apart from that, keep doing what you do, and listen to your coachs as theyll know best.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Get yourself as fit as you can be mate, Lots of sparring / running / skipping and maybe some sprints.

I'm hopefully going to do a couple of interclubs this year, which should set me up nicely for a couple of c class fights next year.I've started training at a club that trains pure thai, and man what a difference! I just can't get used to the kicks / sparring lol my boxing is good ( in a non-big headed way) but i just keep forgetting to throw in the kicks to score more points, My flexibility restricts me so it's low and body kicks all the way :thumb .


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Cheers lads your advice is much appreciated, will do that, I dont mind taking a few hits in the ring I just dont wanna lose because of fitness!!!!

Need to get working on some combos my kicking ok but my punching isn't that great so gonna have to give it some work.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

RSP84 made a good comment with regards to sparring sessions.

have timed rounds with fresh opponents, works a treat for pacing yourself as you know each round will feel harder, learning to pace yourself is key.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

What weight will you be fighting at?

How long have you been training for?

Bet youre excited.


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah i am excited at the moment but i think as it draws closer will be a bit nervous!!! Been training 10months so think i am ready and can last the 3 rounds. I'm just worried about being match up to a intimidating meathead, but i am only fighting at 76kg so dont think it will be too bad


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

willpac said:


> Yeah i am excited at the moment but i think as it draws closer will be a bit nervous!!! Been training 10months so think i am ready and can last the 3 rounds. I'm just worried about being match up to a intimidating meathead, but i am only fighting at 76kg so dont think it will be too bad


How tall are you fellah?

Im 79 and 5'7 and the trainer at my gym says that if I fight at 76, Ill pretty much fight someone who is one average 5'10 plus.

If I get down to 72, I might get someone my height but I dont fancy going that low, I like being stocky and have a little muscle and fat on me.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

If its matched properly you wont have a giant to fight, but as you will see with the more experianced guys, they're very tall and muscular for the 75kg range. You my find your weight will drop off as time goes by. Dont feel too stressed, its normal to have nerves.


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm 5'11 and some of the guys i train with are smaller than me but same weight. Nerves are just part and parcel of it and i keep telling myself that if i'm nervous not to worry as my oppoent will also be!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah I thought youd be about that height.

Muay thai = Slim, athletic build.

BJJ = Bigger than average for their height build.

At least, from my observation anyway.

Wheres is the interclub? The place I go to pretty much attend one a month.


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I have no idea where it is other than its in the North West on 7th march


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

So after waiting around for nearly 5 hours feeling extremely nervous, I got to do my interclub and i think the nerves got to me, it seemed so different to the level or sprring I am used but i expected that. I just didn't seem to give a good account of myself.

But i am glad i did it, I now have an idea of what i need to work more on in training and where i need to make improvements and got a feel for the ring and the atmosphere of an interclub.

Thanks for the advice guys,I am off to nurse my bruises now.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

So what did you find different, in terms of your sparring and the actual interclub match?

What would you say to a person who is doing their first interclub?

Are you going to put up a vid?


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

The speed and level punching power seemed faster, also being in a ring was completely new thing to me never been in one before which meant i didn't have good control of the ring and mainly being out of my comfort zone of the gym.

Also one of our team a just a few fights in had his fight stopped due to a fracture in his his collarbone which didnt help the nerves.

My advice to people doing their first interclub no matter how hard you train for it, it will be the most tiring 3 mins of your life. Try to overcome the nerves they are the biggest part of the match. and most of all listen to your coaches and ENJOY.

Yeah think i will put a vid up as soon as i cant find someone who recorded, to hopefully get some constructive critism.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds good though.

Why is it only 3 mins, are you under 18?

Interclubs Ive been two as 3 x 2 min or 5 x 1.5 min. I guess its just where you do it really.

Cheers for responding.


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought 3 X 1 min was standard Interclub. Might change depending on who organises it or what region its in!!

Thank god it was only 3 mins other it would of took ages to be completed!!!!


----------

